# Interesting find - Kodak 35 WWII Army Signal Corps PH-324



## tlrc (Aug 22, 2014)

Found this camera while helping my friend clean out a hoarder house she recently purchased.  
  I don't know much about it as there's very little information available online, but from what I've read it was built between 1941 and 1943. 
Does anyone have an idea how much this thing is worth? Oh, and and info on cleaning (getting rid of mold, cleaning lens, etc) would be appreciated. 




[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/126313308@N02/14999195


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 22, 2014)

I bet it was made under a war contract during WWII.  I did see one sell in MINT condition on E-Bay for $500. I'd say to the right collector yours is worth around $50-60. You might have to use something to kill the mold while it cleans. Very diluted bleach and warm water with a Q-Tip (test a small area first). All the glass can be cleaned with photo lens cleaner and photo wipes.

Neat find..........:hail:


----------



## Niner (Aug 22, 2014)

There is a one major collector message board for US militaria.  Post something there and see if anybody can tell you something about value.  U.S. Militaria Forum


----------

